# P938 Part



## snotzzz (Mar 28, 2011)

I bought a P938 Nightmare back in September and just got the chance to take it out and have some fun today. The first two mags went flawlessly and my love for this gun swelled. Then a couple of times it failed to fire...then a piece fell out. It is the little plate that rests between the firing pin and the hammer....not sure what this part is called. So now I need to wait to call SIG tomorrow and see what they will do for me. Any advice from you guys that would help me out? Thanks.


----------



## snotzzz (Mar 28, 2011)

Ok, found my owner's manual and the part that came out is the firing pin stop. Not exactly sure how or why it fell out, but it did and I didn't want to try and fire the gun with parts falling out!!!


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I think I've heard of this happening with some other 938s, call Sig they should either send you a new part or a RMA for your gun.


----------



## snotzzz (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks VAMarine, I'll give them a call in the morning in hopes that they are open on New Year's Eve. I just can't figure out why this part fell out. Did it break? A spring malfunction? But, I will have to trust SIG to figure it out and fix it!!! Thanks again.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

snotzzz said:


> Thanks VAMarine, I'll give them a call in the morning in hopes that they are open on New Year's Eve. I just can't figure out why this part fell out. Did it break? A spring malfunction? But, I will have to trust SIG to figure it out and fix it!!! Thanks again.


Gotta be broken or very out of spec for it to come out while in use, it slides into a channel from the bottom of the slide...could be that maybe it was of poor tolerence AND the firing pin or firing pin spring got stuck allowing the stop to fall out while the slide was traveling during recoil.

I bet on broken.


----------

